# Killer Heels: Why do I love them?



## lilithbloody (Dec 3, 2009)

Recently I bought a new pair of heels...






And I LOVE them. These are comfortable, I've added High Heel Insoles to make them even easier to wear, but I don't use them that often :S I've lots of high heels forgotten somewhere in my closet..

With these killer heels i'm +180cm tall (I'm 173cm w/o them, so maybe wearing them i'm closer to 1'85m than 1'80m) and that's *too* tall. I mean, most of my friends are under 1,65m (some of them even under 1,60m) so the difference between us is remarkable without heels, imagine what happens when I'm wearing them..

_* In case you were guessing, 173cm=5'8" 180cm=5'11" , i used an online converter, so could you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*_

Well, the point is, with heels I'm too tall (comparing to my friends and considering that I'm not thin, my constitution is kinda big) but I can't stop buying them. What's  wrong with me? xD

By the way, the heels are from Blanco, i bought them with a 50% discount at the price of 21€


----------



## Meisje (Dec 3, 2009)

I don't think heels should be restricted to model-thin or short girls! You would be a kick-ass amazon in those heels. Own it.


----------



## Modmom (Dec 3, 2009)

I totally understand where you're coming from.  I'm 5'8 and have a closet full of heels that I love but rarely wear because I tower over my friends when I do.  I will wear them when I'm with my hubby because he's 6'3.  But when I go out with my mom (which is who I shop with the most), she's way shorter than me IN 3" heels  LOL   I often pass up gorgeous shoes because of the heel.  No, it shouldn't matter, but when you're WAY taller than anyone around you, you feel it.

Maybe I'll wear them when I'm vacuuming  LOL


----------



## lilithbloody (Dec 3, 2009)

At least you can use them with your hubby, my boyfriend is also very tall (1,94m that's about 6'3", not sure) but he doesn't like heels. I'm not going to stop using heels because of the fact that he doesn't like them! I don't feel like a giant by his side when i'm on my heels and that's a good thing. I usually say him not to look if he doesn't like what he sees  The thing is that he is always on his sport trousers (mountain ones) and trekking boots and I don't think heels are the best footwear when I'm with him..

I think the problem is that I don't wanna take everyone's atention (maybe the whole thing is not that way, but i feel as it was), so I don't wear heel with my friends because of the heigh and I don't wear them with my boyfriend because I feel overdressed (I don't know if that word even exists.. :S)

As stated by Modmon, maybe the best thing is to wear heels to do the housecleaning! 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Meisje* 

 
_I don't think heels should be restricted to model-thin or short girls! You would be a kick-ass amazon in those heels. Own it._

 
I'd like to think as you do. Unfortunately, I do have some complex that I need to get over..


----------



## m4dswine (Dec 4, 2009)

I'm 180cm without shoes. I'm tall. I adore killer heels. When I wear them (and I have 2 pairs that have 12cm heels), I'm massive. My bf is really tall, thankfully, but my friends aren't. I'm just tall. I'm not going to stop wearing heels because i'm taller than everyone else. People stare at me all the time, as if they'd never seen a tall woman before, but hell, I just stare back, as if I've never seen anyone quite so rude before. 

I'm also not skinny - I'm a UK size 14-16 on bottom, 12-14 on top. The only reason I don't wear my heels is because of my dodgy foot. I do wear them sometimes, but I broke a toe a few years back and my foot isn't quite ok with heels for long periods of time. That is the only reason I'd stop with the heels.


----------



## banana1234 (Dec 4, 2009)

im taller than my bf in heels, i still wear them,  it doesnt bother me or him for that matter, but i understand how it could


----------



## kaliraksha (Dec 6, 2009)

Nothing is wrong with you! You love them so keep buying them and keep wearing them. I get you... I think we all experience a little bit of judgment for what we wear. I always feel almost guilty wanting to wear heels to go out with friends or to hang out because I'm "too dressed up", plus I'm also not short... or thin. Meh, just wear what you love because it makes you happy to do so- absolutely nothing wrong with it =)


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Dec 7, 2009)

Don't stop wearing them!!!  I'm also 5'8" w/out heels and up to 6' with (depending on the height of the heel).  I LOVE heels.  My hubby is 6'2" so even in my tallest heels he's still taller.  I don't mind being the tallest girl...just think would you rather be short?  I love being taller!!  Wear the heels with pride.


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 7, 2009)

my friend is 6 foot and she still rocks 4'' heels! she doesn't have a guy right now but her ex was quite short but she didn't care about the hight difference. and neither did he!

so keep wearing your heels! with legs that long it'd be silly not to!


----------



## lilithbloody (Dec 7, 2009)

Thank you very much for your advices 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm going to start wearing heels often, not on a daily basis because my feet would not handle that, but as often as I can.. maybe I should start with 4-5 cm heels for the change to be gradual.

By the way, I've just added a new pair of killer heels (12cm) to my colection LOL


----------

